# Christmas Rabbit



## Jake Allen (Dec 29, 2016)

Recurve


----------



## rydert (Dec 29, 2016)

i can't hit the side of a barn with a bow....awesome shot and great story....


----------



## Poynor (Dec 29, 2016)

Awesome story!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pointpuller (Dec 29, 2016)

Loved the story.  Sounds like you've got things figured out just right.....now thats living right.


----------



## AllAmerican (Dec 29, 2016)

Congrats, looks tasty.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Dec 29, 2016)

Nothing wrong with that hunt. Good going Jeff.


----------



## Stump Shooter (Dec 29, 2016)

Good shot Jeff


----------



## Clipper (Dec 29, 2016)

Fried rabbit at deer camp - livin' good. Good shooting, I've got one eating my greens that I've missed 2 or three times.


----------



## Jayin J (Dec 30, 2016)

I guess Easter will be a little slack this year.........


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Dec 30, 2016)

Good shooting!


----------



## sawtooth (Dec 31, 2016)

Good shot! It don't get much better than that.


----------



## Jake Allen (Dec 31, 2016)

Thank ya'll and glad you liked the story.
It was a good hunt.


----------



## Barebowyer (Dec 31, 2016)

Very nice


----------



## Todd Cook (Jan 1, 2017)

True hunting at its finest. Outstanding.


----------



## dpoole (Jan 7, 2017)

That was fresh wabbit for supper


----------

